# My Build Thread



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, I figure it's finally time to show my Cruze here, especially since I purchased my warm-weather wheels/and tires for it. 

Installed:

-Sickspeed "pool-ball" style shift knob
-Motegi MR116 18x8 wheels wrapped in Hercules 225/45 R18 all season tires(only plan on driving with 'em on in warm weather)
-20% tint on the doors, 5% tint on the back window and sunstrip

Future mods:

-Factory foglights(should have them on in a few days)
-Cold air intake
-_Possibly_ a strut tower brace bar
-Mirror covers painted to match the car
-I'm sure a few other things here and there...

I know it wont be as much as some of the custom Cruzes out there, I am just not looking to do all that with my Cruze. I hope you all enjoy the pics, and the future ones to come.

Here it is when I bought it(minus the tint):


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is the shift knob:


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see more progress!


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

Had the wheels installed yesterday. Already posted this to the Facebook group, so some of you might have seen this picture already:

View attachment 67209


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I love that knob, where'd you get it by chance? (or at least what brand/model is it). Everything else looks good so far, can't wait for more.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

loving the shifter haha, nice stuff


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

cdb09007 said:


> I love that knob, where'd you get it by chance? (or at least what brand/model is it). Everything else looks good so far, can't wait for more.


I bought the knob from a store off of eBay. Here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=200841656836&view=all&tid=981788881010

They actually have a ton of goodies if you browse their store.


----------



## jjbrown3688 (Sep 3, 2015)

M12x1.25 had to thread it myself came knurled n read up said it was m10 sent me the right adapter and i bought n installed black learher shift boot w blue stiching.







Question which knob like better?









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

